# Datum (String) in MySQL-Tabelle (date) speichern



## Long (2. Nov 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine MySQL Tabelle wo ich eine Start und Endzeit und das Datum speichern will. Ich hab in der MySQL Tabelle die Formate time und date verwendet.

Jetzt habe ich ein Java Programm wo ich das Datum und die Zeiten eingebe und nachher jeweils einen String erhalte. ich habe ihn so formatiert, dass er eigentlich passen sollte, Datum jjjj-mm-tt und Time hh:mm:ss.

Allerdings klappt es nicht diese Strings in die date und time Felder zu speichern, was muss ich da noch tun?


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Nov 2005)

Was klappt nicht?

Exception oder was??


----------



## Long (2. Nov 2005)

es trägt falsche zahlan an falschen stellen ein

aber was eigentlich besser wäre:
wie kann ich ein Datum in einen Timestamp umwandeln?

Ich gebe das Datum ein und habe dann einen String. Es ist kein
Problem die einzelnen Werte tt, mm, jjjj zu trennen und in int
umwandeln. Aber wie kann ich aus einem String oder eben diesen
integers einen Timestamp erzeugen?


----------



## Guest (2. Nov 2005)

Long hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie kann ich ein Datum in einen Timestamp umwandeln?


new Timestamp(date.getTime())


----------



## homer65 (2. Nov 2005)

Ich speichere ein Datums Wert immer als long (BIG INT in MySQL) ab.


----------

